# 120 g. stand build



## brian226 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I could put my F350 on it.









4x4 and 2x6 lag bolted together w/hurricane clips









wrapped with 3/4 oak plywood w/10 (yes 10) coats of poly

Now I'm just waiting on the holly rock and egg crate I ordered and I'll be ready to fill it up. I should finish the doors today.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Built Ford tough indeed. Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Great work, wish I had half the skills...


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice job. Sounds heavy. :thumb:


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking stand. I don't think you have to worry about it holding your 120g, not sure about the F350 though :lol:


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

I think Sponge Bob Squarepants is safe in that frame, or is my eyesight gone?


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

I always have to chuckle a bit at stands like this. With proper joinery, the 3/4 inch plywood alone would be completely adequate to support a 120 (with a safety factor of 3 to 4 x). this makes all that lumber and hardware completely redundant. Don't get me wrong. You did a nice job. and you are correct on the F350. Just one 4x4 post would support a truck in a static load situation.

Just one observation for those inclined to follow your example. Pressure treated lumber is not kiln dried, and you will likely run into issues with shrinkage. Look inside your plywood in a couple of months and you will see what I mean.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I would agree a bit of overkill, but you know there is no chance of that thing failing ever.

Looks nice.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

When I was working construction, we did a 2nd floor add-on and used that exact same hardware (okay, slightly larger as we were using beams that were essentially 2x10s) to support an entire floor. And hey, for a few extra bucks, who cares if it's overkill. Put your truck on there then put the tank in the bed. :thumb:


----------



## brian226 (Feb 20, 2011)

The framing is regular lumber with one coat of poly. I made the stand while thinking of starting a reef tank but have now decided on cichlids. Between 100 + lbs. of live rock, the weight of the water, and the price tag... At the time I wanted to make sure I could hold the weight of the bank vault it was.


----------



## supadave1981 (Feb 2, 2011)

i feel ya bro i am building a stand for my 75 gallon now that is made of 2x4's an 4x4's all kreg jigged an toe nailed to the frame. making it one stought frame. gonna cover the entire stand in .5 inch sandply plywood an some trim that i have got from work that is just fan freakin tastic. thanks for your pics bro gonna be putting up some of my pics soon as i get it done. hate work in progress pics leave ppl on the edge too much lmao. 
nice stand an great work bro.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a FYI, when you build framed stands like this one, you don't need to skin them with 3/4 inch plywood, 1/4 inch works just as well and is cheaper and lighter. 3/4 inch plywood as the skin adds no strength when using a heavy duty frame.


----------

